# 2009 Polaris Sportsman 90 Knocking



## bigtex76 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm new to 4 wheelers, so here goes. I got a 2009 Sportsman 90 for my kid that knocks at idle, but goes away under throttle. It runs great, just has a knock at idle. If I heard the same sound in a V-8, I would swear it's getting ready to throw a rod. Is this normal in these little quads or do I need to start pulling this thing apart? If not normal, I'm hoping it's something in the clutch/belt set up and not the engine. Thanks for the help on this...


----------

